# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  cần giúp đở vấn đề vitme & driver ( cài đặt thông số trong motor tuning)

## vanquy

em đã ráp xong con máy mini nhưng chưa biết cách sét tham số cho nó vít me và driver chạy đúng kích thước file
nhờ anh em trên diễn đàn giúp đở, driver của em là 2pha tích hợp 3 trục ( em set vi bước 1.8 ),vít me bước 5 vậy ta cài đặt thông số vào là bao nhiêu cho nó chạy đúng kích thước file xin cảm ơn

----------


## solero

- 1: Động cơ 2 pha thì thường là 1,8 độ/xung suy ra 1 vòng sẽ cần: 360/1,8 = 200 xung.
- 2: Set vi bước 1:8 tức là 1 xung bị chia nhỏ thành 8. Suy ra để quay 1 vòng cần: 200*8 = 1600 xung.
- 3: Vitme bước 5 suy ra 1 vòng di chuyển được: 5mm. Vậy để di chuyển được 1mm cần: 1600/5= 320 xung.

=> Steps Per : 320

----------

cuong, vanquy

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tưởng ông Quý làm con bự chứ?  :Wink:

----------


## vanquy

> Ủa, tưởng ông Quý làm con bự chứ?


bữa trước lấy cặp vitme phải ko

----------


## Gamo

Đúng goài, tưởng ông xong trước, ai dè ông làm lâu thế

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác cho em hỏi ké chút :
 Trên driver có nhiều tham số để lựa chọn. Từ 200bước trên vòng đến 25000 bước trên vòng.
 Vậy lựa chọn và tính toán như thế nào cho phù hợp và chính xác. Có phải để số bước càng cao, (ví dụ 10.000 bước /vòng) thì độ chính xác càng cao? 
 Xin cảm ơn các bác trước!

----------


## Khoa C3

Số bước /vòng lớn -->> chuyển động chính xác, mượt mà hơn đổi lại tốc độ giảm. Tùy vào hoàn cảnh của bác mà thiết lập số đó cho phù hợp với độ chính xác, tốc độ, và độ êm cho máy.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

Nghe đâu mấy dòng driver xịn nó tự động canh số bước/vòng luôn, chạy nhanh chạy chậm đều mượt, khỏi phải đắn đo suy nghĩ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho em xin tên cái loại xịn ấy với, để em được mở rộng tầm mắt. cảm ơn bác

----------


## Gamo

Hix, cụ thể thì em chẳng nhớ được nhưng phương pháp đó người ta gọi la multistepping, bề ngoài là /2 chẳng hạn, nhưng khi chạy với tốc độ chậm thì nó sẽ tự động chia nhỏ hơn nữa để chạy êm hơn

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chắc cái bác nói là loại này :
http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...nk-is-included

----------


## Gamo

yep yep yep, và mấy chú này nữa

http://www.kelinginc.net/KLDriverDigital.html
http://www.americanmotiontech.com/Pr...=1&model=EM503

----------


## ppgas

> - 1: Động cơ 2 pha thì thường là 1,8 độ/xung suy ra 1 vòng sẽ cần: 360/1,8 = 200 xung.
> - 2: Set vi bước 1:8 tức là 1 xung bị chia nhỏ thành 8. Suy ra để quay 1 vòng cần: 200*8 = 1600 xung.
> - 3: Vitme bước 5 suy ra 1 vòng di chuyển được: 5mm. Vậy để di chuyển được 1mm cần: 1600/5= 320 xung.
> 
> => Steps Per : 320


Em cũng đang nghiên cứu cái này nhưng đọc đến đây thấy hơi khác, bác solero vui lòng xem lại đúng không nhé:
Steps per (mm/inch) = số steps motor cần thực hiện để tịnh tiến mũi dao theo hướng đó 1 đơn vị chiều dài (ở đây là mm)

Động cơ của bác chủ là 2 phase, 1,8°/step và bác chủ set ở 1,8° (full step), vit-me bước 5mm thì:

Steps per= 200 step ÷ 5 mm = 40, bác thấy mình hiểu đúng không?

Và hơn nữa, vì đây là step 2 phase 1,8° nên khả năng tốt nhất có thể set là half step (0.9°), lúc đó:
Steps per = 360°÷0.9°÷ 5 mm= 400÷5= 80 (?)

Nếu không đúng, các bác giải thích giúp.

Còn velocity (vận tốc) và acceleration (gia tốc) thì em cũng đang rất lơ mơ...

Cảm ơn,

----------


## solero

Cái góc quay/bước của motor là cố định trên motor khi nhà máy sản xuất ra. Nó không thay đổi được nên không set được. Đối với 2 pha thường là 1,8 độ (200xung/vòng), đối với 5 pha thường là 0,72 độ (500xung/vòng). Cá biệt có một số loại motor 2 pha khi nhà sản xuất ra là 0,9độ (400 xung/vòng).

Còn theo như lời bác chủ nói: "em set vi bước 1.8" thực ra câu này sai, nhưng em suy logic đoán ý bác ấy nói là set vi bước 1/8.

EM viết như trên là khá logic rồi.
- đầu tiên phải tính theo motor vì chỉ số này là cố định không thay đổi được.
- thứ 2 là tính theo driver vì mỗi người để một kiểu khác nhau.
- thứ 3 là sau khi xong xuôi được số xung có thể quay 1 vòng rồi thì mới tính đến visme vì mỗi bác có một loại visme khác nhau.

----------


## solero

Vận tốc là tốc độ phát xung của máy tính cho driver đó. Tốc độ phát xung càng nhanh thì motor quay càng nhanh.
Vận tốc càng cao thì càng mất moment. (bác nhìn biểu đồ Osilicope bác nhatson vừa post thì sẽ rõ)
VD: 


Còn gia tốc là thời gian đạt được vận tốc max. Ví dụ đối với đường cao tốc cho phép chạy 100Km/h, xe Dream mất 20s để lên được vận tốc đó nhưng CBR1000RR chỉ mất khoảng 2,8s để đạt được 100km/h.
Khi đó bác sẽ thấy em Dream nó lên tốc độ từ từ êm ái, nhưng rất lâu mới đạt vận tốc max.
Em CBR1000 nó sẽ lên ngay tức thì nhưng cực kỳ giật cục.

Bác cho motor chạy, thay đổi các thông số và cảm nhận.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Bạn vanquy xem thế này nhé.
Câu hỏi của bạn là.. set steps per bao nhiêu nếu dùng motor 2 phase, set vi bước 1/8, vit me bước 5mm.
Trong bảng Motor turning & setup có mấy thông số cần lưu ý.
_- Steps per
- Velocity
- Acceleration
- Step pulse
- Dir pulse_

Trong đó...
- *Step pulse/Dir pulse* tùy theo step mà set từ 1-5us, nhưng với một số step driver phải set lên tới 10us. Một số khác phải set đúng mới chạy chính xác. Cái này mình đề nghị *5us hoặc 10us* (mình thường gặp).
- Acceleration thì thông thường mình để từ 5-10% Velocity. Thực tế có thể set khác tùy vào điều kiện vận hành, cơ khí, moment motor v.v...
- Velocity thì cũng set thử kiểm tra tính ổn định rồi gia giảm theo thực tế.
- Steps per là thông số có thể tính toán.. và chắc chắn không đổi nếu muốn máy chạy đúng (trừ trường hợp tính sai hehe).

Steps per đơn giản nhất được tính như sau (thông số theo bác chủ):
A - Nếu motor kéo trực tiếp vit me thì xem như tỷ số truyền là 1:1.
1. Lấy số bước mặc định motor chia cho số bước vit (với motor 2 phase là 200, với motor 5 phase là 500, motor 2P với 400ppr hoặc 5P với 1000ppr rất hiếm).
Vậy sau bước 1 ta có 200/5 = 40 _ppu_
2. Lấy hệ số vi bước là 1/8 _cái ta quan tâm là số nhân vi bước 8,_ . Lấy số nhân vi bước nhân với kết quả mà ta tìm được ở bước 1 là ra kết quả. Tức 8 * 40 = 320 _ppu_

Đáp số cần tìm là *320 ppu*.B - Nếu driver có luôn 2 thông số là hệ số vi bước và số bước (Ví dụ có ghi vi bước 8 kèm 1600 thì 1600 là số bước trên vòng (ppr)) thì ta chỉ cần lấy số bước ppr này chia cho bước vit. Tức 1600/5 = *320 ppu*.

C - Nếu dùng truyền động qua dây đai.. các bạn không cần quan tâm đến giảm hay tăng (thường là giảm) chỉ cần bám sát cách làm như sau:
1. Thực hiện phép tính như bước A hoặc B ở trên. Ta tìm được kết quả là *X ppu*.
2. Lấy số răng trên bánh đay (răng) trên trục vit (có m răng) chia cho số răng trên bánh đai (răng) trên trục motor (có n răng) ta có một hệ số m/n.
3. Sau bước 1 và 2. Ta có X ppu và m/n. Giờ ta nhân hai số này với nhau ta được kết quả cần tìm.

----------

hongphipy95, ppgas, quangn, vanquy

----------


## CKD

Ví dụ:
- Motor 2 phase 200 ppr (*p*ulse *p*er *r*ev)
- Step driver chạy vi bước 1/10 hoặc 2000ppr (hàng chuẩn Gecko)
- Vit me bước 5mm
- Truyền động trực tiếp.

1. 200/5 = 40 ppu (*p*ulse *p*er *u*nit)
2. 10*40 = 400 ppu ---> Đáp số là 400 ppu.Hoặc
2. 2000/5 = 400 ppu. ---> Đáp số là 400 ppu.
Giờ cũng như trên, thêm bộ truyền động đai với bu ly trên vit là 80 răng, bu ly trên motor là 20 răng.
1. Có đáp số trên là 400 ppu.
2. Tìm được hệ số 80/20
3. Nhân nhau 400*80/20 = 1600 ppu ---> Đáp số là 1600 ppu.
Giờ cũng như trên, thêm bộ truyền động đai với bu ly trên vit là 20 răng, bu ly trên motor là 40 răng.
1. Có đáp số trên là 400 ppu.
2. Tìm được hệ số 20/40
3. Nhân nhau 400*20/40 = 200 ppu ---> Đáp số là 200 ppu.

----------

hongphipy95, quangn

----------


## ppgas

> Vận tốc là tốc độ phát xung của máy tính cho driver đó. Tốc độ phát xung càng nhanh thì motor quay càng nhanh.
> Vận tốc càng cao thì càng mất moment. (bác nhìn biểu đồ Osilicope bác nhatson vừa post thì sẽ rõ)
> VD: 
> 
> 
> Còn gia tốc là thời gian đạt được vận tốc max. Ví dụ đối với đường cao tốc cho phép chạy 100Km/h, xe Dream mất 20s để lên được vận tốc đó nhưng CBR1000RR chỉ mất khoảng 2,8s để đạt được 100km/h.
> Khi đó bác sẽ thấy em Dream nó lên tốc độ từ từ êm ái, nhưng rất lâu mới đạt vận tốc max.
> Em CBR1000 nó sẽ lên ngay tức thì nhưng cực kỳ giật cục.
> 
> Bác cho motor chạy, thay đổi các thông số và cảm nhận.


Cái velocity có công thức tính không nhỉ? Logic thi vận tốc V = quảng đường (mm)÷ thời gian (phút), vậy vấn đề là ta muốn (hoặt khả năng của máy) có thể phát bao nhiêu pulse trên 1 phút là ta được đúng không ah (vì ta tính được Steps per mm <=> pulse /mm).

Còn cái đc 2 phase ở trên, nếu 1,8°/step là không thay đổi được, thì thay vì quay 1 step, ta cho nó quay 1/2 step thôi, lúc đó:
1pulse= 1/2step= 0,9°

Cái gia tốc bác giải thích rất dễ hiểu, cảm ơn  :Smile: 
Và em tưởng vơí đc 2 phase, driver chỉ chỉnh được 1/2 step là hết cỡ?

----------


## ppgas

> Ví dụ:
> - Motor 2 phase 200 ppr (*p*ulse *p*er *r*ev)
> - Step driver chạy vi bước 1/10 hoặc 2000ppr (hàng chuẩn Gecko)
> - Vit me bước 5mm
> - Truyền động trực tiếp.
> 
> 1. 200/5 = 40 ppu (*p*ulse *p*er *u*nit)
> 2. 10*40 = 400 ppu ---> Đáp số là 400 ppu.Hoặc
> 2. 2000/5 = 400 ppu. ---> Đáp số là 400 ppu.
> ...


Wow, em post rồi mới đọc bài này của bác. Giờ rõ rồi. Rất cảm ơn giaỉ thích bài bản. 
Tiện đây, hỏi bác tư vấn luôn mấy cái tên driver chỉnh được vi bước phổ biến (cho 2 phase step motor) như trên ah?

----------


## vanlam1102

bác chụp phần cơ khí up lên diễn đàn cho a e thưởng thức. ^^

----------


## CKD

> Wow, em post rồi mới đọc bài này của bác. Giờ rõ rồi. Rất cảm ơn giaỉ thích bài bản. 
> Tiện đây, hỏi bác tư vấn luôn mấy cái tên driver chỉnh được vi bước phổ biến (cho 2 phase step motor) như trên ah?


Phần lớn driver 2 phase hay dùng đã được đề cập trong này nè bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

He he em mới nghịch ngợm tẹo: http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/772...newbie-khe-pro

----------

hongphipy95, ppgas

----------


## saudau

> .....
> Trong đó...
> - *Step pulse/Dir pulse* tùy theo step mà set từ 1-5us, nhưng với một số step driver phải set lên tới 10us. Một số khác phải set đúng mới chạy chính xác. Cái này mình đề nghị *5us hoặc 10us* (mình thường gặp).
> 
> .....


Cho mình đào mộ cái này lên tí.
Số là đang tìm hiểu vể mach3, đến chổ Step pulse và Dir pulse tìm hoài ko hiểu. Thấy có đoạn clip nói về cái này, ngặc nổi nó lại là tiếng Nga, chuyên môn đã ko có mà ngoại ngữ lùn như vịt nên xem ko hiểu gì. Nhờ bác cao thủ nào biết thứ này hay biết tiếng Nga diễn giải hộ. Chân thành cám ơn các cụ.

Link: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WOAjgHQsrS4

Do gõ bằng điện thoại nên chỉ được mổi cái link chứ ko hiện hình, mấy bác thông củm.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cho mình đào mộ cái này lên tí.
> Số là đang tìm hiểu vể mach3, đến chổ Step pulse và Dir pulse tìm hoài ko hiểu. Thấy có đoạn clip nói về cái này, ngặc nổi nó lại là tiếng Nga, chuyên môn đã ko có mà ngoại ngữ lùn như vịt nên xem ko hiểu gì. Nhờ bác cao thủ nào biết thứ này hay biết tiếng Nga diễn giải hộ. Chân thành cám ơn các cụ.
> 
> Link: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WOAjgHQsrS4
> 
> Do gõ bằng điện thoại nên chỉ được mổi cái link chứ ko hiện hình, mấy bác thông củm.


Theo cái video thì Step Pulse là chỉnh độ rộng xung Step, Dir Pulse là độ rộng xung Dir. 2 thằng này giống nhau ở chỗ khi để 0 mặc định nó sẽ lấy 5us ,giá trị maximum chỉ được 15us thôi.

----------

saudau

----------

